# Zalman Reserator 1 V2 ~ Erfahrungen oder andere Empfehlunge?



## jokerx3 (2. Februar 2009)

Heyho Community,
ich überlege mir eine Wakü zu kaufen.
Da bin ich über die "Zalman Reserator 1 V2" gestoßen,
nicht weil ich eine Fertig Kühlung will sondern weil die sehr vielversprechend aussieht (GPU, CPU und Passiv).
Das ganze soll dann in bzw. neben ein Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Aluminium Gehäuse » Lian Li PC-V350 B - black
Meine Hardware sind aktuell:
GTX 260-core216
Core 2 Q6600 (für den htpc evtl dann einen C2D E7400 o.Ä. @ OC)
2x 2 GB DDR2-800 Mushkin White
Mainboard dann für den PC:
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - DFI LanParty Junior P45-T2RS, Intel P45, ATX, DDR2

Was meint ihr?
Reicht die Kühlung, speziel für die Graka.
Oder habt ihr erfahrungen mit der Wakü?

mfg jokerx3


----------



## zettiii (2. Februar 2009)

Also erstmal sind Komplettsets nicht zu empfehlen, einfach zu geringe Leistung und keine hochwertigen Komponenten.
Dann wird der Reserator vllt. mit deiner CPU fertig, kommt dann aber noch die Graka dazu kannst du das Teil in die Tonne hauen .
Leg liebe ein weing mehr drauf, und stell dir dann eine eigende Wakü aus einzelnen hochwertigen Komponenten zusammen.
Wir helfen dir gern


----------



## el barto (2. Februar 2009)

Habe hier schon mal zu dem Thema mein Erfahrungen eingebracht:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...r-1-u-zalmann-reserator-2-a-4.html#post523106

mfg el barto


----------



## jokerx3 (2. Februar 2009)

hm Okay, dann also eher keine Zalman...
Preistechnisch bin ich gern bereit ~ 200€ auszugeben wenn man dafür anständige einzellteile bekommt, wenn ein wenig fehlt auch ein wenig mehr 
Als CPU Kühler hatte ich mir früher schon manl den hier ausgeguckt:
Water Blocks EK Supreme Acetal 
Als radi wollte ich dann eher einen triple mit langsammen fans drauf, damits schön leise bleibt.
Als Pumpe hatte ich mir noch nix ausgeguckt und auch noch keinen AGB.
Hauptsächlich geht es mir bei der Wakü darum das mein PC endlich mal ein wenig leiser wird 
Habt ihr dafür ein paar tipps welche teile ich nehmen könnte ?

mfg


----------



## zettiii (2. Februar 2009)

Ich würde dir erstmal das hier empfehlen.
Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 31.01.09)
ich weiß, es ist eine ganze Menge zu lesen, aber ohne Vorwissen sollte man sich keine Wakü zulegen.Außerdem kannst du dann auch schon eine Menge selbst aussuchen.
Dann kannste ja nochmal hier im Forum schauen, hier werden auch viele Wakü zusammenstellungen bearbeitet.
Und dann kannst du dir ja was zusammenstellen, und wir segnen dir das ab 
Btw als CPU-Kühler würde ich den besseren Heatkiller 3.0LC empfehlen.
Triple hört sich gut an


----------



## jokerx3 (2. Februar 2009)

Okay, werde das mal lesen 
denke ma ein wenig vorwissen habe ich schon sicher nicht in einem riesen maß 
Kann halt nur noch keine Praktischen erfahrungen vorweisen und kann daher nicht so recht einschätzen wie stark die Wakü sein muss.
Bisher immer nur mi Luft und zum benchen mit Dice gekühlt 

Tante Edith
Sooo einmal den riesen Thread gelesen 
meine wakü zusammenstellung kommt gleich...
@zettiii
den Heatkiller werde ich schon mal nehmen, der gefällt mir und ist garnichtmal sooo teuer


----------



## jokerx3 (2. Februar 2009)

Soooooo
Hier mal meine kleine Zusammenstellung:
Watercool Heatkiller 3.0LC
Innovatek HPPS-Plus  12V
EK Water Blocks EK-Multioption Reservoir 150 Rev.2
MagiCool Copper Radiator III PRO - 360 mm
oder macht es sinn (Platztechnisch) einen Dualradi und einen Single zu nehmen?
Im Waküguide schreibt er ja, das dass einer der vorteile wäre  das wariable anpassen an die Platzgegebenheiten!
Was den GPU Kühler angeht, finde ich keinen so tollen bei Caseking, würde aber auch wo anders bestellen...wenn ihr erfahrungen mit anderen Shops habt  nur zu!
Die Schläuche und und anschlüsse weiß ich leider auch noch nicht so Genau.
Bei den Schäuchen evtl. "Pur" ?


----------



## zettiii (2. Februar 2009)

-CPU Kühler ist gut.
-Pumpe würd ich ne andere nehmen.Ne Aquastream z.B.
-Die Magicool AGBs bieten zwar weniger Anschlussmöglichkeiten, sind aber günstiger.
-nimm lieber den SLIM, der performt mit langsamen Lüftern gut.
-mit einem Triple haste genug Leistung und es ist günstig.
-Shop finde ich www.aquatuning.de sehr gut.a-c-shop ist auch gut.
- Schlauch entweder Masterkleer,Feser Tube, oder Danger Den.
-Nimm einfach Anschraubtüllen; Schlauchtüllen gehen auch, ist eig. ne rein optische Sache


----------



## max70 (2. Februar 2009)

jokerx3 schrieb:


> Soooooo
> Hier mal meine kleine Zusammenstellung:
> Watercool Heatkiller 3.0LC
> Innovatek HPPS-Plus 12V
> ...


 
Caseking ist *die* Wasserkühlungsapotheke,wenn Du verstehst was ich meine.
Die anderen genannten Shops sind besser.
Andere Pumpe wie die Laing DDC-1T oder Aquastream XT.
Radi den aus deiner Liste,heist eigendlich anders,oder z.B. den sehr empfehlenswerten Swiftech MCR-360.
Keinen Pur Schlauch nehmen.Ist sehr schlecht zu verlegen.Sehr zu empfehlen ist der Masterkleer PVC Schlauch.Größe 11/8 oder 13/10 jeweils innen/aussen in mm.Anschlüsse dann in der selben Größe.


----------



## Madz (3. Februar 2009)

Hatte das Case auch:

Logbuch, Rechnerbau. - Forum de Luxx

Einfach mal angucken! Da gibts ein paar Anregungen.


----------



## jokerx3 (3. Februar 2009)

max70 schrieb:


> Caseking ist *die* Wasserkühlungsapotheke,wenn Du verstehst was ich meine.
> Die anderen genannten Shops sind besser.


Klar weiß ich was gemeint ist  okay, 
werde mich dann mal in den andere Shops umsehen
Die Liang ist mir ein wenig zu teuer mit dem deckel etc. 
da werde ich mir eine andere aussuchen


----------



## caine2011 (3. Februar 2009)

mal eine frage: kann man den zalman reseator als zweitradi betreiben?

ich finde dass das teil echt coll aussieht und wollte anfragen ob man einfach die schläuche nach außen führen kann und praktisch einen zusätzlichen kühlturm optional zum internen radi nutzen kann. oder kann das irgendwie negative auswirkungen haben(durchfluss, niedrige förderhöhe)

meiner meinung nach müsste die pumpe im reserator ausreichen um die einbußen durch dieses zusätzliche element auszugleichen.

hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen(wollte nicht extra eine thread eröffnen, weil hier ohnehin schon disskutiert wird)


----------



## teKau^ (3. Februar 2009)

Moin!
Also mein Zalman läuft praktisch nur als Radi! Die interne Pumpe habe ich ausgebaut und durch eine Leistungstärkere Eheim getauscht! Mein Schreibtisch ist ein bissl größer und da wollte ich kein Risiko eingehen! Der Ausbau war zwar fummel Arbeit aber im Endeffekt hat sich es gelohnt  Der Zalman ist von der Optik her das beste was es zur Zeit auf dem Markt gibt und ist wirklich sehr gut verarbeitet.


----------



## jokerx3 (3. Februar 2009)

@ Max70
Die Aquastream ist der Hammer, mit USB Sensor etc.
Werde auf jedenfall die nehmen da  der funktionsumfang und die Leistung / Lautstärke passen.
Danke für den Tip! 
@ teKau^
Kühlt der radi auch die HD4870x2 ? und ist der Zalman dein Einziger radi ?

tante Edith.
Wie sind die Temps ?

mfg


----------



## max70 (3. Februar 2009)

Die Aquastream ist doch noch teurer.Ich dachte Du wolltest ne billigere.


----------



## jokerx3 (3. Februar 2009)

max70 schrieb:


> Die Aquastream ist doch noch teurer.Ich dachte Du wolltest ne billigere.


Ja eigentlich schon, aber die Aquastream ist vom umfang her wesentlich besser  zumindest, siehts so aus  (USB Temp/Durchfluss sensor)
Das alles hat die Liang ja nicht soweit ich weiß und von daher finde ich die Aquastream besser! Für die Leistung finde ich den Preis okay!!
Habe ja geschrieben wenn es etwas mehr wird als ~200 auch okay ...

Wenn ich noch die ganzen anschlüsse dazurechne und Lüfter und n bisschen kleinkram der beim Basteln immer mal dazukommt bin ich bei ~300€ hmmm.... für die GTX260 core216, gibts da noch was "günstigeres" als den http://www.a-c-shop.de/Watercool-HEATKILLERZ-GPU-X-G200

mfg


----------



## Madz (3. Februar 2009)

Warte zur Aquatuning.de Rabatt Aktion! 

Frühjahrs Rabattaktion von AquaTuning.de und Liquidluxx! - Forum de Luxx


----------



## teKau^ (3. Februar 2009)

@ jokerx3
Meine Antwort ist sowohl als auch  Ich habe direkt 2 Zalmänner die seperat einmal die CPU und meine GPU kühlen  Einfach ein Traum..


----------



## jokerx3 (3. Februar 2009)

ahh okay 
das erklärt natürlich einiges xD
Dürfte schön leise und Kühl sein oder


----------



## teKau^ (3. Februar 2009)

Oh ja! ich hatte vorher in meinem Case 9 Lüfter die alle geballert haben wie verrückt! Ich hätte schwören können dass die Zeit für eine Sek stehen bleibt wenn ich meine Hyperlaute Kiste angeschmissen hab  Diese Zeit ist zum Glück vorbei und herrliche Ruhe ist in mein Haus eingekehrt  Jedoch gehts leider nicht ganz ohne! Denn das MB möchte auch gekühlt werden sodass ich 5 Lüfter behalten habe. Laufen alle über Drehpotis auf 800 U/Min also kaum hörbar! Die Temps liegen im Idle bereich der CPU bei 25°C. Raumtemp halt. Und die GPU läuft bei 32°C im Idle. Unter Last siehts natürlich schon anders aus! CPU -> 55°C und GPU -> 60°C - 65°C

Achja, die angegebenen Temps sind bisher bei 3,8Ghz aufgenommen worden.. Muss noch bisschen tüfteln das sich mein Sys nicht aufhängt! Denn Bluescreens sind unter 4Ghz ein Hobby von meinem Sys


----------



## Mexxim (3. Februar 2009)

Wenn du so extreme Temp. schwankungen hast würde ich aber mal den Kreislauf Vergrößern, dann sind die auch stabiler.....also wo ich gelesen hab 25° hab ich gedacht das muss ich mir auch noch kaufn, bei 55° hab ich gedacht: "das kommt mir nich ins haus" xD....


----------



## teKau^ (3. Februar 2009)

Man bedenke das es eine passive Kühlvariante ist! Nur der Radi sorgt für die Wärmeabfuhr. So extrem find ich die Temp unterschiede jetzt nicht und man muss sagen das der Radi seine Arbeit schon gut macht! Wenn ich am zocken bin brauch ich die Heizung gar nicht anzumachen da die Zalmänner mir alles kuschlig warm halten  In meinem Kühlkreislauf sind ein wenig mehr als 2,5L ! Mehr passen da wirklich nicht rein  Denke der Kreislauf ist schon groß genug


----------



## jokerx3 (4. Februar 2009)

Hm ich habe ne anständige zusammenstellung erreicht,
was mir evtl. noch fehlt wären:
Leise 120mm Fans
Chipkühler für n P45 (Asus P5Q Pro).
Weiß nur noch nicht wie ich die Mosfets kühlen soll, trotz der aussage von Gigabyte das "Mosfet kühler" garnicht nötig sind und das dass beim Endkunden nur beliebter wäre


----------



## Madz (4. Februar 2009)

Als Lüfter 800u/Min Sctyhe, dazu Watercool KÜhler.


----------

